
NetBSD-7.0 developer interview: Leonardo Taccari - mulander
http://beastie.pl/deweloperzy-netbsd-7-0-leonardo-taccari/
======
fcambus
Nice to see this appearing on HN, this is shaping up to be a great interview
serie!

For info, the first one was with Jeff Rizzo : [http://beastie.pl/deweloperzy-
netbsd-7-0-jeff-rizzo/](http://beastie.pl/deweloperzy-netbsd-7-0-jeff-rizzo/)

------
mulander
Well seems we got the hn death hug :)

Contacting the server admin, here's a google cache of the content, sorry for
the trouble folks!

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NqbcMBC...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NqbcMBCwAo4J:beastie.pl/deweloperzy-
netbsd-7-0-leonardo-taccari/)

~~~
krytarowski
It's back online. Thank you for sharing.

------
znpy
Sincere kudos to Leonardo.

I used to hang out with him and some others in #netbsd-it on freenode some
years ago (when I was using NetBSD).

He is a very nice guy.

